# Gun Lottery Question



## neverEnuffGuns (Nov 22, 2006)

This year I was turned down for my ND gun tag. I was just wondering if my preference points for next year are good for any unit or if I have to apply for the same unit to use the preference point.

Thanks in advance for replies.


----------



## neverEnuffGuns (Nov 22, 2006)

Just got and answer from NDGF. FYI: Preference points are good for any unit.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Points haven't done me any good period. Year 4 and counting...no buck tag.


----------

